# SPD-Schuhe für breite Füße



## McDreck (5. März 2020)

Das Gros der Radfahrer scheint winzige Füßlein zu haben, denn normale Klickpedal-Schuhe sind für mich nicht in einer normalen Größe zu tragen. Ich besitze derzeit die Shimano ME3 Enduro Trail MTB Schuhe in meiner Schuhgröße +1 und noch dazu im weiten Leisten, sprich Version W wie Wide. Die sind gerade so erträglich, aber gut ist was anderes.

Ich bin natürlich auch ein Spezialfall, da ich seit ein paar Jahren eigentlich nur noch sogenannte Barfußschuhe trage, also sehr dünne flexible Sohle, weite Zehenbox, kein Absatz. Normale Schuhe empfinde ich mittlerweile als Zehenquetscher.

Jetzt die Frage, ob es Klickschuhe gibt, vorzugsweise SPD, die speziell im Bereich des Vorfußes noch weiter sind als weite Shimano? Mitte und hinten habe ich keine Probleme. Ich hätte einfach gerne mehr Raum für meine Zehen inklusive der anliegenden Knochen.

Für Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung des Täters führen, gibt es meine grenzenlose Dankbarkeit. Sonst nix.


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. März 2020)

Northwave (gibts auch noch in extrabreit)
Gaerne sind auch breit, fahr ich aber nur am RR. Meiner Erfahrung nach gibts da bei den Herstellern auch gravierende Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2020)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> Northwave (gibts auch noch in extrabreit)


+1


----------



## Diplont (5. März 2020)

Lake 





						Size Guide
					

We match the fit to the function of every shoe we make. The footwear comfort & performance needs of cyclists are not only dependent upon the type of riding they will do, but also their gender & how hard they ride.




					lakecycling.com


----------



## prabbatel (5. März 2020)

Ich habe bei normalen Sportschuhen auch immer das Problem, dass sie mir vorne meistens zu eng sind.
Meine ersten Fahrradschuhe mit SPD Aufnahme waren die Filter von 661, einfach weil es die sehr günstig gab.
Die passen zumindest mir soweit sehr gut und über die Haltbarkeit kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen.
Gibt's auch im Bikemarkt für 25€ sofern du eher kleine Füße hast.


----------



## McDreck (6. März 2020)

Schon mal Danke für die Tipps. Leider ist es schwierig tatsächliche Maße herauszufinden und noch schwerer Händler vor Ort zur Anprobe zu finden.


----------



## Jaerrit (6. März 2020)

Das kenn ich... Das Zauberwort heißt „Klimaneutraler Versand“, so oft brauch ich keine Schuhe, daher muss halt dann einmal die Kreditkarte herhalten und es kommt ein Riesenkarton zum anprobieren mit der Post ?
Im Laden hab ich auch schon so kluge Sprüche wie „nimm halt ne Nummer größer“ gehört, da Probier ich lieber selber in aller Ruhe. Merken das sie nicht passen tust Du es eh erst wenn es zu spät ist ??‍♂️


----------



## pace8 (2. Juli 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Das Gros der Radfahrer scheint winzige Füßlein zu haben, denn normale Klickpedal-Schuhe sind für mich nicht in einer normalen Größe zu tragen. Ich besitze derzeit die Shimano ME3 Enduro Trail MTB Schuhe in meiner Schuhgröße +1 und noch dazu im weiten Leisten, sprich Version W wie Wide. Die sind gerade so erträglich, aber gut ist was anderes.


Ich habe exakt die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht und frage mich was daran wide sein soll. Hast du inzwischen was passendes gefunden? Über einen Tipp würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## McDreck (2. Juli 2020)

pace8 schrieb:


> Hast du inzwischen was passendes gefunden?


Flatpedals und für mich normale (Sport)Schuhe.


----------



## pace8 (2. Juli 2020)

Ist für mich auch die bessere Lösung beim Mtb. Hab so ältere Trekkingschuhe mit einer sehr harten Sohle. Wollte ich schon entsorgen, aber in Kombination mit den Flatpedals funktionieren die Perfekt.

Die Klickschuhe suche ich fürs Rennrad. Meine Schuhe haben 3 Jahre ganz gut funktioniert, aber jetzt brauche ich Ersatz und möchte in dem Zuge auch auf SPD wechseln weil ich größtenteils nur noch Genusstouren fahre oder zur Arbeit pendel.

Ich denke als nächstes probiere ich mal den Giro Cylinder HV+ aus...


----------



## McDreck (2. Juli 2020)

pace8 schrieb:


> Die Klickschuhe suche ich fürs Rennrad.


Aufm Renner braucht man die Klickies auch nur wegen dem Gruppenzwang. Das ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung und ich finde Rennradler eh ein wenig komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (2. Juli 2020)

Verwende schon seit vielen Jahren nur Radschuhe von Scott und die Modelle "MTB Pro" sind sehr angenehm zu tragen, da relativ breit. Die etwas älteren Modelle (gibt es trotzdem noch zu kaufen) passen mir besser als manch neue Radschuhe, die ich erst zuletzt anprobiert habe.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Juli 2020)

pace8 schrieb:


> Ist für mich auch die bessere Lösung beim Mtb. Hab so ältere Trekkingschuhe mit einer sehr harten Sohle. Wollte ich schon entsorgen, aber in Kombination mit den Flatpedals funktionieren die Perfekt.
> 
> Die Klickschuhe suche ich fürs Rennrad. Meine Schuhe haben 3 Jahre ganz gut funktioniert, aber jetzt brauche ich Ersatz und möchte in dem Zuge auch auf SPD wechseln weil ich größtenteils nur noch Genusstouren fahre oder zur Arbeit pendel.
> 
> Ich denke als nächstes probiere ich mal den Giro Cylinder HV+ aus...



Vorsicht mit Giro, die fallen m.E. sehr eng aus. Auch Bontrager ist relativ eng.
Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Northwave gemacht, mein Paar mit SPD-SL staubt allerdings im Keller ein weil ich überall SPD fahren.



McDreck schrieb:


> Aufm Renner braucht man die Klickies auch nur wegen dem Gruppenzwang. Das ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung und ich finde Rennradler eh ein wenig komisch.



Bewerte keinen Indianer, wenn du nicht selbst in Mokassins gelaufen bist.


----------



## McDreck (2. Juli 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Mokassins


Ich trage nur noch Barfuß-Schuhe. Zählt das?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Juli 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ich trage nur noch Barfuß-Schuhe. Zählt das?



Ich auch, beste Entscheidung ever. Gestern erst knapp 10km barfuß gerannt - endlich klappt die Technik ohne das mir die Waden explodieren.


----------



## pace8 (2. Juli 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit Giro, die fallen m.E. sehr eng aus. Auch Bontrager ist relativ eng.
> Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Northwave gemacht, mein Paar mit SPD-SL staubt allerdings im Keller ein weil ich überall SPD fahren.


Die HV+ Variante von dem Giro-Schuh ist ja extra breiter geschnitten. Ich lass mich überraschen. Ich möchte auch SPD fahren und nicht SPD-SL. Northwave habe ich jetzt schon an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen. Da gibt es eigentlich nur den Origin Plus Wide als wirklich breit geschnittenen Schuh - dieser ist aber nirgends in meiner Größe erhältlich. Komplett ausverkauft.... nervig


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Juli 2020)

pace8 schrieb:


> Die HV+ Variante von dem Giro-Schuh ist ja extra breiter geschnitten. Ich lass mich überraschen. Ich möchte auch SPD fahren und nicht SPD-SL. Northwave habe ich jetzt schon an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen. Da gibt es eigentlich nur den Origin Plus Wide als wirklich breit geschnittenen Schuh - dieser ist aber nirgends in meiner Größe erhältlich. Komplett ausverkauft.... nervig



Shimano bietet mit der XC-Reihe auch Wide-Modelle an. Sollen auch sehr gut sein, bisher kann ich nur gutes über Shimano-Kleidung berichten, haltbar, durchdacht und preislich okay. (habe von denen Regenschuhe, Jacke etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisrider (4. August 2020)

Hallo, mittlerweile verwende ich die Sneakers Levin von Birkenstock + Flatpad, da diese eine breite Zehenbox haben.


----------



## BenMT (5. August 2020)

Ich habe auch breite Füße und fahre am Rennrad die Bontrager XXX Road. Es gibt auch eine MTB Version davon.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (6. September 2020)

Ich greife den Faden nochmal auf. Habe mir ein Paar Giro Privateer Lace bestellt, Größe 42. Wie zu erwarten war die Zehenbox eng, die Länge hat gepasst (Schuhgröße +1). Habe auf Schnürung vertraut, aber wurde dann doch enttäuscht. Jetzt ordere ich den Northwave Origin Plus.


----------



## lurchi92 (2. Januar 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich greife den Faden nochmal auf. Habe mir ein Paar Giro Privateer Lace bestellt, Größe 42. Wie zu erwarten war die Zehenbox eng, die Länge hat gepasst (Schuhgröße +1). Habe auf Schnürung vertraut, aber wurde dann doch enttäuscht. Jetzt ordere ich den Northwave Origin Plus.


Auch ein ausschließlich-Barfußschuhläufer und damit Leidtragender (zumindest was die Radschuhe angeht ) hier. Bist du weiter gekommen?


----------



## lurchi92 (6. Januar 2021)

Also der Lake MX 176 Wide in der vorgeschlagenen Größe laut Webseite passt schon mal überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (6. Januar 2021)

lurchi92 schrieb:


> Auch ein ausschließlich-Barfußschuhläufer und damit Leidtragender (zumindest was die Radschuhe angeht ) hier. Bist du weiter gekommen?



Leider garnicht. Fahrradschuhhersteller - selbst mit Wide-Modellen - bauen einfach zu enge Leisten. Hatte testweise den Northwave Origin Wide, der hat am Großzeh gedrückt. Vermutlich haben Wide-Modelle minimal mehr Raum für die Zehen an sich, aber die Gelenkbereiche sind Standard-Eng.

Hab mir einen der letzten Scott Comp Lace Schuhe besorgt, durch die Schnürung ist es halbwegs okay. Sonst fahre ich jetzt viel den Giro Rumble am Mtb, der drückt zwar auch, lässt sich aber ebenfalls durch Schnürung etwas loser und dadurch offener schnüren.

Ich genieße einfach die Barfußzeit beim Laufen und Alltag, beim Radeln muss ich eben den Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## pace8 (6. Januar 2021)

Schaut euch mal meinen Beitrag in dem anderen Thread an:





						Steife Schuhe zum Graveln für breite Füße gesucht
					

bist du bei deiner Suche weitergekommen?  Leider überhaupt nicht. Die Lake-Schuhe sind nirgends zu bekommen. Und nochmaliges abklappern von Stadler und Radhaus brachten leider auch keinen Treffer....deprimierend




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Tatsächlich der erste Schuh der wirklich gepasst hat. Nur leider für meine Bedürfnisse zu warm. 

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren welche Barfußschuhe ihr trägt. Ich habe bisher 4 verschiedene Modelle zurück geschickt weil sie zu eng waren


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2021)

pace8 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren welche Barfußschuhe ihr trägt. Ich habe bisher 4 verschiedene Modelle zurück geschickt weil sie zu eng waren


Ich trage diese:






						Original Barfußschuhe online kaufen | VIVOBAREFOOT Deutschland
					

Entdecke patentierte Barfußschuhe! Besuche vivobarefoot.de ✓  kostenloser Versand ✓ kostenloser Rückversand ✓ 30 Tage Widerrufsrecht




					www.vivobarefoot.de
				




Sind die einzigen, die mir gepaßt haben. Die anderen des gleichen Herstellers (die ich probiert habe - im Laden!) waren alle zu schmal im Vorfuß  

Merrell baut auch nur auf schmalen Leisten, ein paar probiert, keiner gepaßt. 

Bzgl. Radschuhe komme ich mit diesem Schuh für SPD gut klar, da die Schnürrung so weit nach vorn geht, dass sich das sehr gut anpassen läßt. Ist aber mehr ein TouringSchuh, und scheinbar auch nicht mehr verfügbar.






						Shimano SH-CT80GO - Touring Schuhe (Click'R) kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Der SH-CT80 von Shimano ist ein für das Click`R-Schuh-Pedal-System optimierter Schuh mit einem Outdoor-inspirierten Design, welches sowohl auf dem Rad als auch in der Stadt eine gute Figur macht.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## ändru__ (7. Januar 2021)

Hat von euch mal jemand SIDI ausprobiert? Die habeauch breite Modelle im Angebot (zu erkennen am Zusatz „mega“).

Ich fahre seit zwei Jahren den „SIDI Dominator 7 Mega“ und bin extrem zufrieden.

Habe selber auch extrem breite (Platt)-Füße und habe ihn den meisten Turnschuhen schon Probleme. 

Aber den Sidi trage ich sogar in meiner normalen Straßenschuh-Größe. 
Hatte vorher auch viele andere Hersteller erfolglos probiert.


----------



## lurchi92 (8. Januar 2021)

Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich die Bont Riot MTB+ in wide bestellen. Die scheinen noch ein gutes Stück breiter zu sein als die Lake 176. Die Lake MX 218 in Wide stehen auch noch auf der Liste, sind aber nicht verfügbar in meiner Größe. Die sollen laut Tabelle noch mal 5 mm breiter sein als die 176er und sehen von den Maßen ähnlich zu den Bonts aus. Vorteil der Bonts ist mMn auch, dass man sie durch erwärmen noch etwas formen kann. Und mit ca. 150€ sind sie auch noch im Rahmen.


rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich genieße einfach die Barfußzeit beim Laufen und Alltag, beim Radeln muss ich eben den Kompromiss eingehen.


Sehe ich auch so. Aber wenn der Kompromiss sich übereinander legende Zehen heißt, bin ich raus. Aber ich gebe zu, dass meine Sidi eh viel zu eng geschnitten sind. Ist mir früher aber nicht so aufgefallen. Deswegen suche ich jetzt einen breiteren Kompromiss. 



ändru__ schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal jemand SIDI ausprobiert? Die habeauch breite Modelle im Angebot (zu erkennen am Zusatz „mega“).


Laut bikeradar aber nicht die erste Wahl, was eine breite Zehenbox angeht. Was mich auch stört ist, dass Sidi keine Maße zur Breite der Mega Schuhe anbietet. Wobei das natürlich kein Garant zum Passen der Schuhe ist, siehe Lake 176. 



pace8 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren welche Barfußschuhe ihr trägt. Ich habe bisher 4 verschiedene Modelle zurück geschickt weil sie zu eng waren


Angefangen habe ich mit den Merrel Vapor Glove 2. Die fallen bald komplett auseinandern, aber ich finde sie sehr bequem. Das war damals mein Einstieg, für 40€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
Dann kam ein Vivobarefoot Primus Lite II, welchen ich die meiste Zeit trage und auch so das breiteste Paar sind mMn. Ein Paar Wildling Tanuki besitze ich ebenfalls, die sind allerdings eher auf der knappen Kante genäht, wahrscheinlich hätte ich eine Nummer größer bestellen sollen. Sind aber noch okay.
Seit neustem habe ich ein Paar Freet Mudee. Super bequem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pace8 (11. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich trage diese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis auf das konkrete Modell. Ich hatte den Hersteller eigentlich schon abgeschrieben und jetzt mal nach dem Modell gesucht. Scheinbar gibt es davon nur noch 2 verschiedene Größen zu kaufen. Die 49 und die 43. Glücklicherweise benötige ich die 43 und als Restposten war auch noch ein guter Rabatt drauf. Also hab ich sie mal bestellt und bin begeistert. Sie passen. Jetzt muss ich nur mal mit verschiedenen Einlegesohlen experimentieren oder einfach ohne probieren. Bin guter Dinge, vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Auch danke an @lurchi92 für die Hinweise.


----------



## JanEk90 (26. Februar 2021)

Mit Sidi Mega +1 kam ich leider nicht klar, ausreichend breit, aber trotzdem zu lang. In der passenden Größe allerdings zu schmal. Gleiches Erlebnis bei den breiten Shimano Modellen. 
Geworden sind es jetzt Lake MX238 in der normalen Variante gemäß Größentabelle. Etwas Puffer in der Breite soll ja nicht nötig sein, wäre auch nur bei den MX332-X mit 112,8mm Breite vertretbar gewesen, die sind mir aber schlichtweg zu teuer. 
Grundsätzlich kann ich das Vermessen von Lake aber empfehlen.


----------



## kletskoek (27. Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch schon viele probiert um halbwegs weite Schuhe zu finden.
Zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen ist Northwave breiter, aber wirklich weit sind die deswegen trotzdem nicht.
Ich bin zuletzt beim Shimano ME7 gelandet. Das war bisher der weiteste Schuh und auch diesen habe ich noch eine Nummer größer als nötig gewählt. Der Winterschuh MW7 ist übrigens wieder etwas schmaler.


----------

